# Looking to adopt pigeon or dove in central Texas



## Beelute (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello,
I'm looking to adopt a pigeon or dove in central Texas. I would be keeping them indoors in an apartment, so a bird that is people friendly would be ideal! I'm working from home, so they would get a lot of attention. 
I've already submitted an application to Palomacy and reached out to APL Small Bird Rescue, but I figured I'd put out some feelers here as well!
I can also travel anywhere within a few hours of the Austin area!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would also try craigslist to see if someone has a pigeon to rehome, or your local animal shelter.


----------



## honeymushroom (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello! I am a breeder of pet Lucerne pigeons located near La Grange TX, all my babies are tame and handled daily. Unfortunately, I do not think I will have any available this year, breeding season is over and I have quite a long waitlist, but I will next year if you can wait. My website is: mellifexloft.carrd.co


----------

